# Photographs or film/video footage



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone ever come across photographs or film of WWII commandeered fishing vessels 'Ocean Star' (CY 425), and 'Reul na Maidne' (CY 349) ? The 'Ocean Star' foundered (off the coast of Wales somewhere, I believe) in 1945 when being returned to her Owner by the RN. As far as I am aware the 'Reul na Maidne' survived the war and was returned to her Owner. They were both working out of Aultbea at one time, and prior to that the 'Ocean Star' was working out of Oban for a while.

Still on the subject of fishing boats, anything covering the Irish boats 'Green Pastures', 'Green Isle' and 'Green Hill', belonging to the Chambers boys out of Annalong?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

eriskay

There is a small pic of Ocean Star *HERE*

Chris.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Santos - many thanks for that, would it be alright to download a copy for my own records? My late father skippered her for the Navy, in Oban and later in Loch Ewe, from about October 1941 until April 1942, after which he delivered her down to the Admiralty at a Channel port in May 1942 for further service down there. The passage down from Loch Ewe to the South coast of England was via the Clyde and Forth canal. He was then 21 years of age and had been at sea for over four year, most of it deep sea (Runciman's Moorline, Clydesdale Navigation Coy, MacAndrews & Coy, Hogarth's Kelvin Shipping Coy, Kaye Transport Coy Ltd and Ropner)

Much obliged for your rapid responses and uncovering that image of the 'Ocean Star', complete with her herring nets on deck! As a young boy, my father spent some time at the fishing on this boat, whose Owner was a neighbour on our Island, so it was ironic that in later years with a world war raging he ended up oon her again but in a much different role than before.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Eriskay,

The pic is apparantly from a web site called Trawler photos - perhaps if you ask them then it would be OK.

Chris.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Santos :

Thanks for that link - am working on it now !

Angus.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Santos*

Chris :

Got the permission, along with some other interesting and useful information. Much obliged to you for your help and direction.

Angus.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

There is a DVD called "The Rugged Islands,Shetland-Eriskay-Orkney" that has the Ocean Star CY425 in it.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Angus, from Admiralty folio MT65-467.
OCEAN STAR, MFB, owner J. Mackinnon (New Medway Steam Packet Co Ltd managers from 1942) was requisitioned for war service - miscellaneous Naval duties on 19 Dec 1940 until 13 Dec 1942. From 14 Dec 1942 to Feb 1944 she was employed on the balloon barrage, probably as a tender. Her hire rate was £15.0.0d/month.
Gil.


----------

